# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  من يرشدني ويسعفني  بترجمة ل احمد بن ربيعة الاحسائي

## ابو العز الجبوري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخوتنا الافاضل احتاج الى ترجمة(( احمد بن  ربيعة الاحسائي )) او قد تم ذكره في موقع اخر (( احمد بن ربيعة الحسائي))
وقد جاء ذكره عندما رد على الشيخ محي الدين ابن عربي في قوله :
 الرب رب والعبد عـبد *******      والعبد بالكل قد تشرف
  والله عين الجميع فهو*******       المكلف الحـق والمكلف
    فأجابه الشيخ أحمد بن ربيعة الاحسائي عن طريق الوحدة المطلقة بقوله رحمه الله: 
  الرب رب والعبد عـبد ********    والعبد بالكل قد تشرف
  والله عين الجميع فهو *******    المكلف الحـق والمكلف
 فلم اهتدي الى ترجمة  للشيخ احمد بن ربيعة ولا الى قوله

----------

